# Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia URGERT!!!



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia Animal Control URGERT!!!
























They need help ASAP!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

they are beautiful, do you have any other info on them besides their location like names?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

i found their info:












My Internal ID Number is 8900D 
I am a Female,PEN 127 - Shepherd Mix - Colors: Black/Tan
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION NOW
OWNER GIVE-UP: Medium Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 45lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Sweet, Calm. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------











My Internal ID Number is 0360A 
I am a Male,PEN 103 - German Shepherd - Colors: White
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 01-24-09
FOUND STRAY: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 80lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Sweet, Calm. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------










My Internal ID Number is 0360B 
I am a Male,PEN 124 - German Shepherd - Colors: White
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 01-24-09
FOUND STRAY: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 80lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Sweet, Calm.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

sorry about the picture size.....


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

I feel so bad for the black and tan one. She reminds me of my Hannah when she was first rescued. I know she will just get passed by unless a rescue can take her.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

Did she just have pups? It sure looks like it,


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

Both of these dogs already have threads...


I just bumped them up..........


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

Mods, pls close (dup)

Someone start a sep thread for the sable


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

sable and the one white have threads. # 24 however does not from what i can see


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

Sorry..I do not post often and just did not see the other thread..Live and learn where to look!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Gwinnett County/Lawrenceville, Georgia- 3 GSDs*

All three dogs already have separate threads...and I have bumped up all three........


----------

